# New Lund crossover walleye setup



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought a new 1875 Lund crossover and I’m looking For some feed back on rod holder setups for running Inlines and small disc. I want two 4 holder trees but I’m concerned about them flexing the track system on that boat looking for any info on that would be great.
Also leaning towards 2 cisco tracks with 4 adjustable holders. 
Pictures of setups or any tips and info would be awesome,,Thanks


----------



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

These are 2 examples of what I’m leaning towards


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Where did you get the new ride and what did they suggest? Also the fishing show is next week. It is a great way to figure it out and maybe get a deal.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Go with the cisco. Have a triple on my tyee and a tree. Both mounted on the sport track mount from cisco. Rock solid and can be moved or removed with no holes in boat. I would buy them again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

You can mount any track to their mount. I just mounted my trees and triple diver holders direct to the mount. They have wider mounts(double) for the taller trees to make it solid. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Only pic i have on my phone showing the diver holder on the cisco sport track. The trees are forward of the divers with a double mount.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

Hard to beat Cisco, have them on my boat for years and no problems what so ever!


----------



## JC4701 (Nov 6, 2018)

I run every thing off lund sports tracks. Downriggers off Lund sport track downrigger brackets, they tighten down rock solid with allen wrench. Dipsy rod (Cannon 6-axis model) and 3 mast tree (MADS) both off cisco mounts. Convenience of ciscos is great, easy to pop tree off the rail when docking the boat. Every once in a while we misalign the cisco locking nuts for the tree in the sport track, but we're careful to check before setting the poles.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd recommend taking a good look at Magnum Metalz rod holder's and any other of their products you might need. They make the best rod holders I've used and I've had 4 different manufacturers' holders besides Magnum's. I also bought their downriggers. They're priced very well in comparison to the competition, too.

http://www.magnum-metalz.com/rodholders/


----------



## slimpickins (Oct 6, 2016)

Really like the the single cannon rod holders.and use bert tracks mounted on the Lund mounts.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Use two of the Cisco mounts per track and it works great. No problems with mag divers of a 3 rod tree. Riggers are mounted to tracks on the aft casting deck with backer plates and bolts. This is the only picture I have. Love the Cisco's, worth every penny.


----------



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the reply’s/pics and info It’s a big help


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

3BMF’s said:


> Thanks for all the reply’s/pics and info It’s a big help


So the question is, what rod holders are you going with?


----------



## 3BMF’s (Apr 2, 2010)

Cisco’s are definitely leading the way for me right now.
I’m thinking 1 of each per side will do the trick and look real nice in black


----------



## theduke2 (Jul 6, 2006)

I also have a Crossover 1875. I have the Cisco quad mount setup along each side using two track mounts. The problem I have is the whole side of the boat is taken up with rod holders leaving no room to set rods. I just purchased their trees with thumb screw mounts(basically Big Jon bases). I tried mounting them on the quad base with the two track mounts. The track flexed way too much for my liking with the the 3 foot mast. I’m going to try a 3/8” x 6.5” x 24” aluminum plate underneath the rail and mount the bases thru the rail into that plate. I may need to fasten the plate additionally with stainless screws or pop rivets to spread the load along a larger area of the rail. I have two big Jon manual down riggers that seem to work well on the quad base w/ two track mounts. I may also attach the tree to the Bimini top since I always put the top on. It’s all trial and hopefully few errors as this stuff ain’t cheap. 

Paul


----------



## theduke2 (Jul 6, 2006)

All the pics above are the 45 degree track. If you’re boats like mine it has the 90 degree track. I have 4 rod holders on each tree and And they’re heavy. All it would take is someone loosing their balance and grabbing that tree. It would fold that track up like a cheap suit and I would be crying. I’m liking the trees mounted just outboard of the rear Bimini top mount. I have the side curtains and they tend to flap at speed so I’m thinking of adding a snap about half way up the mast and hook the back edge of the window there to quiet the flapping It also gets the rod holders as far forward as possible allowing even more room along the rail.


----------



## theduke2 (Jul 6, 2006)

This is my setup, not attached yet


----------



## SMLC (Nov 9, 2018)

Have the 1875 Pro V , I went with tracks, 2 per side with backer plates. Can mount just about anything and still have track all the way to the back for miscellaneous stuff


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

theduke2 said:


> I also have a Crossover 1875. I have the Cisco quad mount setup along each side using two track mounts. The problem I have is the whole side of the boat is taken up with rod holders leaving no room to set rods. I just purchased their trees with thumb screw mounts(basically Big Jon bases). I tried mounting them on the quad base with the two track mounts. The track flexed way too much for my liking with the the 3 foot mast. I’m going to try a 3/8” x 6.5” x 24” aluminum plate underneath the rail and mount the bases thru the rail into that plate. I may need to fasten the plate additionally with stainless screws or pop rivets to spread the load along a larger area of the rail. I have two big Jon manual down riggers that seem to work well on the quad base w/ two track mounts. I may also attach the tree to the Bimini top since I always put the top on. It’s all trial and hopefully few errors as this stuff ain’t cheap.
> 
> Paul


You could try putting an extra Lund to track support bracket on one side to see if that stiffens it up. You’ve got two extra to play with from the other side of the boat that lets you do a little testing without buying any more hardware. Maybe just an extra one in the middle is all you need. Putting a flat plate under it won’t do a ton to stiffen it up unless you go really thick - it’s not the right shape.


----------



## theduke2 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have the


----------

